# Martin Logan Ethos



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Martin Logan has officially released the Ethos Electrostatic Hybrid Loudspeaker. The Ethos starts at $6,495 and looks to be a replacement of the $5,695 Vantage.
Here is a link from ML:http://www.martinlogan.com/ethos/

The Panel is a bit taller than the Vantage, but surprisingly weighs 10 pounds less. The Ethos also incorporates DSP for the 8" Active Woofer powered by a 200 watt ICE Amplifier. A Passive Radiator on the bottom is also incorporated.

The Frequency Range is identical to the Vantage (34-23,000 Hz +/- 3dB) As is the rated efficiency. Due to the Ethos being in the Reserve ESL Series, it does not look like the Magnolia HT's in Best Buy, Fry's, or Audio Advisor.

The Reserve ESL Series was coined in the last year as prior, the CLX, Summit, Spire, Vantage, and Vista were all part of the ESL Series. Now, the CLX, Summit X, Spire, and Ethos are in the Reserve ESL Series which are only available in select ML Dealers.

Aside from the 10 pound loss in weight, it really appears to be a nice upgrade from the Vantage. I certainly am interested in auditioning them. Also think the new Teak Finish looks great.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice looking speaker! 7k is just a little out of my price range but it would be fun to audition them. :T


----------

